# Use Paint Shaker to Shake Ink Over the Weekend?



## MattYR (Oct 16, 2009)

Anyone want to weigh in on whether you think someone could remove ink CARTRIDGES and put them on a paint shaker set to shake every now and then over weekends and holidays? (Paint shaker plus external Radio Shack automation is what I would use).

Thanks - love this forum - 
Matt


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Matt,

My vision of your concept is a paint shaker they have at Home Depot / Lowe's for mixing ink. If this is what you were thinking, then I would recommend against it. You never want to aggressively shake the ink in cartridges or liters. You would be much better off rolling the ink (i.e. think of a hot dog cooker / roller - without the heat turned on!). I believe this is the recommendation from Dupont for their distributors when they purchase the ink in 20 Liter pails. Now rolling cartridges would be a little harder than a bottle of ink. But you should get the concept.

Best wishes,

Mark


----------



## MattYR (Oct 16, 2009)

Mark, 
Sounds like the ink itself doesn't like to be shaked vigorously. Is that the problem? (I found a unit that I like but since it does not have an agitator I'm looking for some way to keep it from getting ruined).

Thanks for responding so quickly -

Matt


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Correct. From what I have been told, too much shaking can lead to the ink separating and could also cause bubbles in the cartridges. The best concept that I have heard was the hot dog roller. Just need to find a case that you can put some cartridges in and then let them roll for 15 minutes or so.

Maybe others can come up with some creative alternatives as well.

Mark


----------



## MattYR (Oct 16, 2009)

Anyone out there using a hot dog roller setup?

Matt


----------



## MattYR (Oct 16, 2009)

Mark, 

To be clear, I (now) think you're talking about a "rotisserie" style motion. (I can't picture a way to use the roller style method with cartridges). Is that what you meant?

Matt


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

Consider a rotating rock tumbler. You can find ones that is large enough to fit a bottle of ink inside. It tumbles and rotates slowly, perfect for agitating ink


----------



## MattYR (Oct 16, 2009)

How funny I was just thinking that. Wonder if it would be too rough on the cartridges though. But: maybe fix it so that it spins without tumbling -


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Yep I agree with Zhenjie, I too have heard of others using rock tumblers .


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

A rotating tumbler is veryy slow, it doesn't really 'tumble' it. You just might have to be a bit more cautious with catridges but it should work, if maybe you add some padding.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I've been trying to find a cheap lab stirrer for just this purpose. They have electromagnetic ones that you drop metal stirrers into the solution and the stirrer keeps them revolving. I just haven't found one that I consider economical enough yet... I also looked into lab shakers but most of the cheaper ones only have 1-30 minute timers, I was hoping for something that I could just plug in and every couple of hours it would shake for a minute or so.


----------



## equipmentzone1 (Nov 22, 2008)

tfalk said:


> I've been trying to find a cheap lab stirrer for just this purpose. They have electromagnetic ones that you drop metal stirrers into the solution and the stirrer keeps them revolving. I just haven't found one that I consider economical enough yet... I also looked into lab shakers but most of the cheaper ones only have 1-30 minute timers, I was hoping for something that I could just plug in and every couple of hours it would shake for a minute or so.


Ted,

As far as lab stirrers go, the white ink will demagnetize the metal stirrer. And as for lab shakers, the movement will probably be too violent for the ink, which should be lightly agitated, not shaken.

-Alex


----------



## markc (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi Matt, Zhenjie and all

We have had one of these running for about six months
Simple way to build this
Two pieces of aluminium tube place about 2 inches apart and mounted with bearings to a piece of angle.
You now have two rollers
Small motor with rubber wheel on shaft so it pushes against one of the tubes. Or use timing belt et,rubber band etc
Run on lower voltage or get speed controller
get a length of 4,5 or 6 inch plastic plumbing pipe
Put cartridge inside put pipe on rollers and turn on
can also use this for 1 litre bottles of white if you have bulk fill cartridges
Shouldn't have to do it for colour inks unleess they have been around for 4 months


----------



## MattYR (Oct 16, 2009)

Markc, 
Maybe you should sell something like this, even if just to test the idea. Never know. Maybe Someone led you into this biz to succeed in a way that's different from what you expected...
Matt


----------



## markc (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi Matt
Actually we intend to be selling one with our systems early next year, we currently use this for when we take litre bottles off the shelf, run them for a day before opening.
Do the same for cartridges now.
We are adding a few control systems and make it look a bit prettier, and try to keep the price down.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

OR ........ you could purchase a direct to garment printer with a white ink circulation system and not worry about it!


----------



## MattYR (Oct 16, 2009)

Great Markc
Sounds like you guys have a plan ...
Matt


----------



## MattYR (Oct 16, 2009)

Don - We do it for the adrenaline - !


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Don-SWF East said:


> OR ........ you could purchase a direct to garment printer with a white ink circulation system and not worry about it!


Hey Don, does the WIMS also shake the spare bottles of ink on the shelf? Sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

You got me Ted! But, think about the process used for the WIMS circulation system and you may be able to develop a low cost solution for your backup ink supply.


----------



## Robert72 (Aug 12, 2006)

Its simple to keep shaken the new bottles. You can take two bottle cap, make two holes each and insert two tubes each, one longer and one shorter. Then put one of the caps in a bottle full of new ink, and the other cap in a clean bottle. Then you connect one of the tubes on the first cap to the intake of an aquarium pump. Connect the shortest one on the other cap to the out of the pump. Now you have a pump taking ink from the bottom of the ink bottle and putting it on the other bottle. Then you do the same to the left tubes and other aquarium pump. Now you have your device for ink moving. To round the solution, connect the pumps to a timer and it's automated. (hells, I don't know if the explanation is clear, my English is a very poor sometimes)


----------



## MattYR (Oct 16, 2009)

intrigued though seems safer to keep ink safely in its containers...


----------

